# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  A Japanese sentence

## laxxy

I am having difficulty understanding a Japanese sentence (it's from an anime). Maybe someone could help?
I'll paste a whole paragraph to provide context, the part in question is in red:  

> その後、旅をする響八郎と共に、「安泰の世が参った。伊賀鍔隠れ、そして甲賀卍谷。徳川の世継ぎを決する為  に相戦った両一族には等しく永禄が約束され、今では双方僅かずつではあるが行き来する者もあると聞く。朧よ、弦之介よ、闇に潰えし者達よ。せめて儂にできるのは、そなたらを忘れぬこと」と言うモノローグが流  れた所で話が終了します。

 (taken from http://ash.jp/~tukuyomi/note/basilisk/basilisk_24.htm -- it is the last paragraph there).

----------


## MOG

Слышу, что теперь с обеих сторон немного, но людей посещают друг друга.

----------


## laxxy

> Слышу, что теперь с обеих сторон немного, но людей посещают друг друга.

 どうもありがとう！
私もそうと思いました。でも、確かではないでした。そして、fansubbing groups　も慌てて行って見えました. (it looked like they were confused, too). 彼らの翻訳は英語で意味を成していませんでした。

----------


## MOG

私もそう（だと）思いました。でも、自信がありませんでした。また、ファンサブグループも戸惑っているように見えました。彼らの翻訳は英語で意味を成していませんでした。  
それにしても凄い物を見ているんですね、ちょっと驚きました。漫画のせりふは古風なので現代日本語と少しな  がら異なっているため、大変分かりにくいと思います。その上、漢字も非常に難しいものがたくさんあります。  laxxyさんに脱帽です。  ::

----------

